# Plant ID [Local Vernacular Name "Blue Ecuador"]



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello, I'd like some help identifying this plant. It's known locally as "Blue Ecuador" but I'd like to know it's scientific name. Unfortunately a quick google search doesn't turn up anything for it and the vendor said that they couldn't find any information from taxonomy books. Thank you!


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Is it possibly Euphorbia grantii? What a beautiful plant!


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

TeddytheFinger said:


> I can help with complimenting your purchase. Wow! What a beautiful plant!


I didn't realize my plant vendor also used this forum. Haha, I jest. I haven't purchased the plant quite yet as I want to know more about it before pulling the trigger hence the thread. But yeah, it's a nice looking plant.


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

MIconia Gauco Aff Ecuador seems to be the answer as per: 希少 南米産 Miconia gauco aff Ecuador 南米植... - ヤフオク!
Unfortunately the original seller of the plant's website (as shown on the tag) appears to be down and a quick google search doesn't turn up anything. I think this as far as things will go. At least that confirms that it's an Ecuadorian plant and not a different plant trying to pass itself off as one.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! That is a gorgeous plant.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

This is a trade name which means it has been visually identified with a guess at genus and species, however if it really is a Miconia then it's likely going to end up as a small tree.


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Harpspiel said:


> if it really is a Miconia then it's likely going to end up as a small tree.


Small tree meaning too big for a vivarium, correct?


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Anon123 said:


> Small tree meaning too big for a vivarium, correct?


Yes


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Might be worth it though. 🤣


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

The only thing I could find.



https://shopee.co.th/blue-ecuador-%E0%B8%9A%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B9%80%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%A7%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%A3%E0%B9%8C-i.66771743.8019675353



The description translates to:

"Wood from the rainforests of Ecuador. There is no scientific data to support it. There is only a trade name It is a beautiful plant with blue-green leaves contrasting with dark red stems, beautiful and worth collecting."


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Not sure if this helps... I kind of doubt it but it's neat!
Search Results : miconia | Rapid Reference | The Field Museum
Miconia is considered a invasive plant in some places so take that into account


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

I wonder if this would make it to my house....I've never been confident enough to order plants from another country. 🤣


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

TeddytheFinger said:


> I wonder if this would make it to my house....I've never been confident enough to order plants from another country. 🤣


I definitely wouldn't recommend it. While the plant does seem a lot stronger like something like a Solanum Uleanum, I can't imagine all of the work necessary to import plants to be very pretty... Especially one that isn't even properly identified.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

TeddytheFinger said:


> I wonder if this would make it to my house....I've never been confident enough to order plants from another country. 🤣


If you want a plant from another country, the best way to go would probably be to ask a seller who buys plants from foreign growers to order it for you. Bet I bet it would cost you an arm and a leg. I know various permits are required to import plants (which can take up to a year or longer to process) depending on the purpose. And the genus is listed as a noxious weed in Hawaii so... that might make it even harder... What I do know: applying for APHIS permits is not all that fun.

I would just skip this one.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

No no you are all absolutely correct. I was just entertaining the thought.


----------



## leefers1 (Mar 26, 2021)

There are a lot of Ardisias beginning to be seen on the more esoteric plant sites, including one called "Ecuador Blue" from Buce Plants. Their cultivar shows more narrow leaves, but it could be variable depending on age and growing conditions. There are huge numbers of new plants being collected and tested for their suitability for cultivation and propagation every year. Some make it to websites with little or no scientific notation or cultural information being included.


----------



## asiandude1991 (2 mo ago)

I've been growing one for more than a month. Bought mine from a local rare plant seller (Philippines) and just like you, i dont have much scientific information. Couldn't even find any other local selling this plant. I'm still winging the proper care for it to this day. Here's what I found so far. I noticed that it becomes less blue when exposed to higher light (80% shade cloth) so this is probably a medium to low light plant. When I inspected the roots, i noticed that it was grown from a stem cutting based on how the base looks like. Probably can be propagated like a shrub. I haven't tried propagating yet since my plant is not big enough to be chopped.


----------

